# افضل واقوى ماكينة تعبئة سوائل اتوماتيك من ماستر تك للتعبئة والتغليف



## هبة منصور (8 يناير 2014)

** ماكينة تعبئة سوائل أتوماتيك + غطاء اتوماتيك من شركة ماسترتك **

شركة ماسترتك هى شركة تطوير وتصميم وتصنيع العديد من ماكينات التعبئة والتغليف وخطوط الانتاج .
كما تقوم الشركة بكافة اعمال الصيانة بالاضافة لاعمال التوريدات (كهربية او ميكانيكية ) بالتركيب والتشغيل .
- وفيما يلى مواصفات احدى ماكينات شركتنا ( ماكينة تعبئة سوائل أتوماتيك ):-

الماكينة مصنعة طبقا للمواصفات العالمية كالاتي:

1-	الماكينة مصنعة كاملة من الاستاليس 304 _ L 316 .
2-	جميع الاجزاء اللامسة للمنتج مصنعة من الاستاليس L 316 .
3-	جميع الاجزاء غير الملامسة للمنتج مصنعة من الاستناليس 304 .
4-	سير الماكينة 3.25 بوصة استناليس.
5-	التعبئة بنظام طلمبات ايطالية الصنع .
6-	يتم التحكم في كمية المنتج المعبا.
7-	جميع مكونات الماكينة ألمانى او ايطالى الصنع .
8-	عدد نزلات الماكينة 6 نزلات .
9-	النزلات مصنعة من الاستناليس L 316.
10-	مجموعة مانع تسريب.
11-	قلب النزلات مصنع من التفلون الغذائي .
12-	يوجد بوابات لتنظيم دخول و خروج الزجاجات .
13-	دلائل بجوانب السير و الصينية يمكن التحكم في عرض دخول المنتج .
14-	الدلائل مصنعة من الاستناليس L 316 قطر 10 مم .
15-	حومل الدلائل مصنعة من البكاليت تيواني الصنع ذو مظهر جميل .
16-	خراطيم الماكينة مصنوعة من السيليكون الغذائى المسلح بالاستنليس .
17-	Inverter LG للتحكم فى سرعة الماكينة.
18-	لوحة التحكم حاصلة على علامة ال CE.
19-	بوابة للتحكم فى دخول وخروج الزجاجات.
20-	سرعة الماكينة 2000 زجاجة/الساعة.
21-	ماكينة غطاء اتوماتيك .
22-	هد الغطاء يتم التحكم فيه اما قلاووظ او كبس او تويست اووف.
23-	يتم وضع الغطاء عشوائي و يتم نزولة اتوماتيك علي فوهه الزجاجة .
24-	P.L.C للتحكم في الماكينة و بيان حدوث اي عطل و تحديده بالصوره و الصوت.
25-	يخضع الخط لاعلي درجات الحماية و الوقاية الخاصة لحماية الافراد و المهمات الكهربائية و الميكانيكية الملحقه بالماكينة : أ – تم تصميم دوائر التحكم بحيث انه في حاله انقطاع الكهربئ و عودته لا تتم الا في حاله اعادة التشغيل ب – اللوحه الكهربائية مزوده بقواطع كهربائية تحمي الدائره الكهربائية في حاله حدوث القصر ج- اللوحة الكهربائية مزوده ب over load ضدد زياده الاحمال لحماية المحركات الموجوده بالماكينة . د – اللوحة مزوده بوحدات حماية ضدد زياده الجهد و انخفاضة . ه – اللوحة مزوده بوحده تحكمي الدائره في حاله حدوث غياب لاحد الاوجهه المغذيه للوحه الكهربائية . و- اللوحة مزوده بوحدة تحمي المحرك و الماكينة في حاله انعكاس احد الاوجهه .
26-	ماكينة غطاء اتوماتيك
27-	يتم وضع الغطاء عشوائي في المكان الممخصص له و يتم اخذه ووضعه فوق الزجاجه اتوماتيك
28-	نجمة دخول الزجاجه و يتم تغيرها مع كل حجم زجاجه مختلف.
29-	موتور للغطاء ايطالي الصنع

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yPUmBCJXfjw&feature=youtu.be
سوائل بغطاء
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EKqC91ts4hs&feature=youtu.be
سوائل غطاء 2
واليكم نبذة عن أحدث الماكينات الآخرى من ماسترتك :
•	ماكينات تعبئة رأسى (بقوليات – سكر – أرز – مكرونة …..ألخ) .
•	ماكينات تعبئة بودرة (دقيق – مساحيق غسيل …..ألخ) .
•	ماكينات تعبئة سوائل .
•	شرنك (غرفة او نفق) .
•	قلاب بودرة (بودرة او حبوب) .
•	نقل الحركة .
•	مجفف (فاكهة – خضار – أخشاب …..ألخ) .
•	خطوط مياه معدنية كاملة .
•	طباخ ومقلب .
•	شيلر تبريد .
•	صور الماكينات
•	
•	
•	


•	
•	
•	


•	
•	


•	
•	


•	


•	


•	


•	


•	
•	


•	


•	



•	
نرجو أن تحوز عروضنا رضا وقبول عملائنا الكرام ،،،
وللإستفسار يرجى الاتصال بنا عن طريق العناوين والتليفونات الأتية :-
الادارة :- مدينة العبور الحى الاول محلية 5 – عمارة 285 ب
Tel/fax :- 0244796146
Mob. :- 01005492942
المصنع :- مدينة العاشر من رمضان
ولمزيد من المعلومات زوروا موقعنا على
www.mastertech-egy.com

صفحتنا على الفيس بوك
https://www.facebook.com/pages/ماسترتك/477519548963162?ref=tn_tnmn

email :- [email protected]
المدير العام / م. محمد عبد العليم


مدير تسويق:هبة منصور


----------

